# Outter Banks north Carolina (early October)



## riverbank (Aug 2, 2016)

Going with the family in early October to the outter Banks on a vacation. We can't afford to take a charter so I will be surf fishing. We have been before and I fished like crazy without much luck. Just a few small fish. I want to be a little better prepared this time and try to get ahold of some table fair. What would y'all recommend? Bait? Targets etc.....thanks for any information.


----------



## EClass (Aug 2, 2016)

I surf fish there quite a bit too. Depending where you are staying there are many piers that offer good fishing that won't break your pockets.

Kitty Hawk
Avalon
Nags Head

Jennette's maybe the largest on the south side of Nags Head.

Avalon is usually where I go when I pier fish.


----------



## lampern (Aug 2, 2016)

You can catch some decent fish at the catwalk and around the Oregon Inlet bridge.

Jennettes Pier is a good spot for bottom fish and bluefish.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 3, 2016)

Used to be an old wreck just north of Hat. Lighthouse towards Avalon that was reachable from beach with a good rod. Always held fish for my brothers and me.
Keep binoc's handy and scan the beach each side of you for birds. Be prepared to roll if you see a cloud, there'll be fish under them. Silver spoons with black wire leader (if it's magnum blues, you will find out why quickly).
Also lots of bull reds feed inside the breakers early and late. Finger mullet, blue crab, or cut bait work great. Watch for the slots in the breakers and focus on those areas.
The slot/pass at Nags Head can be really hot at times so check in with the local bait stores. I got to see a faded polariod pic of the world record redfish in what was then the only open b/t shop at Nags. What a monster!


----------



## riverbank (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank y'all for the good information.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 3, 2016)

I try to stay away from the large crowds the best I can. I would actually prefer to sit on the beach and hope for the best than stand shoulder to shoulder with a hundred folks on a pier. But then again it depends on what the wife says she wants to do. Bahaha. She puts me in places I don't like to be.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 3, 2016)

Also...are they all edible? I always get a little booklet to help me identify fish and size limits, but I'm an Extreme rookie when it comes to ocean fishing. I'm just the type that has to fish ever time I get around water.


----------



## lampern (Aug 3, 2016)

Pompano are the best and found in the surf.

Spot, Whiting, gray seatrout  black sea bass, Flounder, Croaker and spanish mackerel are all delicious.

Bluefish are only okay.

Don't bother with pinfish and pufferfish are not worth the trouble to clean imho.

Others may feel differently about puffers but they can be poisonous.

Just toss the puffers and bluefish back.

A double hook bottom rig with a sandflea on one hook and bloodworm on another hook is a good choice for surf fishing.

Around the pier pilings put a strip of squid or a live baitfish down on a flounder rig for flounder. That depends on how many poles you are allowed.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you lampern


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 3, 2016)

lampern said:


> You can catch some decent fish at the catwalk and around the Oregon Inlet bridge.
> 
> Jennettes Pier is a good spot for bottom fish and bluefish.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


+1 for the Oregon Inlet bridge, that's where  I do most of my fishing. No complains at all...


----------

